# Rat wont grow ... Should I worry?



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have had Ember since she was about 4 months and she has barely grown at all ... She was a feeder rat my friends sisters snake wouldnt eat so she asked if I wanted her or she would give her to a friend to be eaten. (( 

She is suspiciously small and eats HT and veggies fruits baby food yogurt ETC ... Should I be worried? 

This is my baby girl. She is 9 months now. 











Ember with my boys ( The almost solid white boy is a normal size rat) 




















Sorry I need better pictures of her she is just very fast


----------



## SezSorkin (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry i have no idea about the size issue but wanted to say she's gorgeous!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks  I am in love with her markings ...


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. My first girl rat Kit was SO small. Even smaller then Ember. Comparing her size to my boys size.. Is unbelievable. She's probably just small. Also, her, as well as your boys are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you  They are amazingly sweet I feel like the luckiest rat Momma ... 

This may be a better Belly shot ... Her tail was degloved recently 



















I just found these ... She isnt underweight for her size ... Just SOO teeny


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

She looks about the same size as two of my girls were that came from a small line. Bless her!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh. That picture with her and the boys... so cute!

But erm, yeah, she looks healthy! She is probably just naturally tiny, as others have said.  good luck!


----------



## DuckyRose (Jul 1, 2012)

She looks really healthy. She looks to be the same size as my girls. I would say she'll be okay. Goodness she is a cutie.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

My one girl is very small but a good weight so nothing to worry about


----------



## Zilla (May 9, 2012)

I've only had boys so I couldn't tell you if she's supposed to be smaller, but WOW she is so cute! Makes me want to get some girls...


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys  All my rat loving friends want to steal her lol 

I guess I am just paranoid but its good to know she is just small and its not something to worry about


----------



## minnehaha25 (Mar 14, 2012)

Boys are always bigger. Shes just a beautiful petite lady


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I know boys are always bigger its just even compared to the girls at the rat rescue I help with she is teeny. She is healthy and active though


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My 4 month old rat Mimi is rather small as well and perfectly healthy. Some rats are smaller and some are bigger just like we are. =P


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

OMg so tiny! So cuteeee!

Kaz x


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

Female rats are generally smaller than male rats. and they grow like people do, some at different speeds than others. Mika sprouted like a bamboo shoot. Shes about 2 maybe 2 and a half now, she's huge and still growing. Dakota, I have had since she was a teeny tiny baby. I remember I could fit her in the palm of my hand for about 6 or 7 months. She used to live in my bra. Then one day out of no where, she just couldn't fit anymore. Pretty much happened over night. And she's still very small compared to Mika. Moo is maybe 4 months old, and she's large for her age. She's growing fast. It varies from rat to rat. She might even be a dwarf rat. I'm sure they exist. Dwarf hamsters and people exist. lol


----------



## LadyCat (Jul 8, 2012)

She may just be a "small" rat  Maybe even the "runt" of her litter. I don't think you have much to worry about but you can always call your local exotic vet for advice! 

She's adorable though


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

There are dwarf rats but they have specific traits that she doesnt  

My vet has seen her  she said she is very healthy ( she seemed surprised? I mean she has neutered my two boys) i guess I just have tiny rats  My 4 month old girl is the same size


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How much does Ember weigh? Once she hits a year or so, she will probably pack on a few more grams don't worry


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have to female ratties-they were a lot smaller than the boys at the rescue and other females,but they should grow more. Even though they are sister one is smaller than the other.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

At a year old one of my girls weighted in at about 9 oz my other at 18 oz. Some diversity is natural. If she's happy and playful I wouldn't worry. For reasons of her weight and markings, I wouldn't breed her though. But otherwise you and her are lucky you found each other.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I am not a breeder  She will be spayed as soon as she gets any health problems and both of my boys are neutered... Also she has a wedge blaze which is not a high white marking but I would never consider breeding


----------

